# Is this a Hermie?



## Track (Jun 13, 2014)

Two of my plants have sprouted this ball-looking things.

Are they Hermies?

These are clones of feminized plants that I've already harvested.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 13, 2014)

That looks more like a Calyx than a pollen pod.


----------



## Track (Jun 13, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> That looks more like a Calyx than a pollen pod.



Yeah, I figured, but it looks like something in the middle. Since when is a calyx so round..?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2014)

No hermie.


----------



## Track (Jun 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> No hermie.



You sure? I'm getting the opposite reaction over at THCTalk..

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-for...-Is-this-a-Hermie&p=1069976347#post1069976347


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 13, 2014)

Over there you have 1 yes, 1 no and one maybe. Here, you have 2 no's.

It's a little early. Let it go.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Track I just harvested one of my plants, no hermie. 

View attachment 003 (1024x998).jpg


View attachment 002 (891x1024).jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 13, 2014)

I always collect those little calyx and make a little bowl. The taste is incredible.


----------



## Track (Jun 13, 2014)

Alright, MarijuanaPassion wins again.

I always trust you guys more anyway.

+Rep to everyone.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 13, 2014)

Def not a herm....


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2014)

Track said:


> You sure? I'm getting the opposite reaction over at THCTalk..
> 
> http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-for...-Is-this-a-Hermie&p=1069976347#post1069976347




I wouldn't have said no if I wasn't pretty darn sure...


----------



## Track (Jun 14, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I wouldn't have said no if I wasn't pretty darn sure...



That's why I gave you a rep


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2014)

Well thank you very much Track and green mojo to your grow.  I unfortunately just had an experience with a nanner...Not soon to forget what that little blank looked like.:~)


----------



## Track (Jun 14, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Well thank you very much Track and green mojo to your grow.  I unfortunately just had an experience with a nanner...Not soon to forget what that little blank looked like.:~)



Marijuana growers are just the most misandrist people in the world, aren't we?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just remember, if the calyxes that you have there were male then they would have already extended out on a small stem like a tear-dropped sucker rather than up tight against the stem like you have. 
When they go for extended periods without being pollinated, the calyxes will swell like they have a seed in them. If they do somehow get pollinated, they will also swell the same way but quicker, and will dry and pop open, revealing the seed before you reach harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2014)

Track said:


> Marijuana growers are just the most misandrist people in the world, aren't we?


 
 Track--learned a new word today.  I look up all words I don't know (having a mom who was an English teacher makes you do things like that).  LOL--yes we are misandrist group, but only when speaking of plants though.


----------



## Track (Jun 17, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Track--learned a new word today.  I look up all words I don't know (having a mom who was an English teacher makes you do things like that).  LOL--yes we are misandrist group, but only when speaking of plants though.



Ah, I missed you, Hemp Goddess.

Yeah, a lot of feminists are misadrist.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2014)

LOL--not me.  I love men....just not men plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 18, 2014)

We do serve a purpose every now and then :hubba:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, but what is a hermie?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Starbuck. A hermie is short for hermaphrodite. It when a female plant produced a male part that looks just like a banana thus nanner is a word used for plants that have hermid . That nanner can produce pollen. That pollen pollinates all the female plants around it and really can pollinate the world in my opinion. Sometimes the pollen is sterile, that is what i hear, in my three experiences with nanners or hermies they were very fertile. And yes, i am bitter. lol

Hope that helps and welcome to MP! Glad your here/


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 27, 2014)

yea when its pay day lol 888


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 27, 2014)

Rose you really wouldn't have liked the MK Ultra that I grew. Every plant I grew threw nanners like mad. It started throwing nanners about the same time it started developing buds and didn't stop until harvest.   I can't swear to it but I think it was still throwing nanners even after drying it  Just kidding about that but they sure became more noticeable. 
I believe you would have lost it before finding out that they were all sterile nanners. I rarely got more than a couple seeds develop from them. People liked it but I didn't care for it myself. It yielded good though.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 27, 2014)

Wicked I had no idea they could do that! Mother Nature will alway find a way to keep things going! Thanks Rose its good to be here! I'm new at growing so I'll be asking lots of questions


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

as stated many times... not a hermie :vap_smiley:


----------

